# TFA



## Ghostza (28/9/15)

Hi guys

where does everyone buy their flavours from?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Dubz (28/9/15)

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Flavourings
http://valleyvapour.co.za/


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/9/15)

Hello @Ghostza 

There is VapourMountain here
There is ValleyVapour here
There is Skyblue here 

Huge selection of flavours and goodies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Hello @Ghostza
> 
> There is VapourMountain here
> There is ValleyVapour here
> ...


vapor mountain having hosting issues fire your host provider


----------



## method1 (29/9/15)

also check out http://www.atomixvapes.co.za - although they seem to be mostly sold out at them moment


----------



## Eequinox (29/9/15)

method1 said:


> also check out http://www.atomixvapes.co.za - although they seem to be mostly sold out at them moment


cool thanks for this link was looking for the voodoo juice range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/9/15)

And I wouldn't limit myself to just TFA. Capella has some gems too, as do Flavour Art...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Atomix Vapes comes up as a harmful website on my anti-virus program (F-Secure)
FYI @Frostbite

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (29/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> vapor mountain having hosting issues fire your host provider



We were down for about an hour or so sometime between 23:00 - 01:00. Not really "hosting issues" ... our hosting company had to move our website across to a new server. Apologies for any inconvenience caused.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (29/9/15)

Oupa said:


> We were down for about an hour or so sometime between 23:00 - 01:00. Not really "hosting issues" ... our hosting company had to move our website across to a new server. Apologies for any inconvenience caused.


i know the feeling i host a small forum for Freemasons and had all kinds of fun getting that to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (29/9/15)

Heya All,

Being busy with DIY myself lately, and loving it !
But this is one thing all the things i want are always out of stock 

VapeOWave also stocks a lot of concentrates, I am yet to try them.

Anyone has some feedback ?


----------

